# A Thread for Quotes!



## Wanderer

From a Tiger apparently!


> "But now after treatment, going for inpatient treatment for 45 days and more outpatient treatment - *I'm getting back to my old roots." *


We can have a laugh about that in Oz.


----------



## coalmooth

*Hi! Im new *

hello all

Great forum, lots of information, thanks!


----------



## Lenore

Not sure where this quote came from......

 " If we are what we eat then I am going to eat a thin person right away"


----------



## Wanderer

Lenore said:


> Not sure where this quote came from......
> 
> " If we are what we eat then I am going to eat a thin person right away"


And if you want to look good in a photo shoot, make sure there are others worse looking in it!


----------



## Skydancer

"Before you criticise someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticise them, you’re a mile away and have their shoes " ;-)


----------



## healthins

"Faith Can Make Things Happens"


----------



## Dexter

"Lying is a skill like any other. In order to maintain level of excellence you need to practise constantly"


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

This is great information.Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Aimhigh

There is a place you can touch a woman that will drive her crazy. Her heart. - Melanie Griffith 

Hmmmmm, admit it you think other way around while reading it.


----------



## Jane_Marie

A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly.

Specialization is for insects."

— Robert Heinlein, Time Enough for Love


----------



## Kah86k

“You have brains in your head. You have feet in your shoes. You can steer yourself any direction you choose.” Dr. Seuss (my personal favorite)

"It is what it is" I have no idea who said it first and I always hated it until I became a social worker and use it constantly...

"Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened"--Dr. Seuss


----------



## Jane_Marie

The whole purpose of education is to turn mirrors into windows.
Sydney J. Harris


----------



## Jane_Marie

If you can dream it, you can do it.
Walt Disney


----------



## Jane_Marie

You have to learn the rules of the game. And then you have to play better than anyone else.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Jane_Marie

Our greatest weakness lies in giving up. The most certain way to succeed is always to try just one more time.
Thomas A. Edison


----------



## stevee

"You only live once, but if you do it right, once is enough." Mae West


----------



## chicken999

Evil flourishes when good men stand by and do nothing . This is one of my favourite sayings and it means if u see people doing bad shit u need to seek up and do what u can to stop it


----------

